# Concept 13 Reel



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hook Spit has the 13 Fishing Concept A Reels in stock!!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Look pretty sweet, gonna have to check one of those out.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

What's that cost looks sweet!


----------



## CT750 (Jun 10, 2006)

Looks good Wade, gonna have to check it out


----------



## flat185 (Jul 6, 2009)

Buddy of mine has used one for a couple months and swears by it.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

That handles looks like it won't last long.


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

jampen said:


> That handles looks like it won't last long.


Why not ? I have 2 of them. One purchased from HookSpit in March and the other a month later. The handles are as durable as any other on the market. Although if a person just tosses their reels down on the deck or ground they could be damaged, but if taken care of like all of my reels I don't see any issues at all.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Pretty rock solid design from what Ive seen, heard some guides using them with good results


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've been using them in tournaments and they are unbelievable. thanks for hooking me up Hookspit


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do they make any of them left handed?


----------



## cajunwader (Sep 23, 2006)

*!3*

I have been using the 13 since they were introduced at the Fishing Show last March. I do very little maintenance on them other than spraying them periodically with corrosion x. They are great & I use them almost every day that the weather allows. Before that, nothing but Shimano and before that Garcia Ambassador with the small pearl white handles. Lol...


----------



## Congoman775 (Jul 13, 2013)

tamucc04 said:


> Do they make any of them left handed?


Left handed models are coming, and with them an upgrade over even the righty models. Word on the street is when the Lefty's are released they'll come with external adjustment optionsâ€¦ but only the models A & C.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweet I've been wanting to try them but prefer the lefty.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Kind of expensive for a Korean made reel, for the same money I'd get the new Curado, at least it's a known quantity albeit made in Malaysia.


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

RUFcaptain said:


> Kind of expensive for a Korean made reel, for the same money I'd get the new Curado, at least it's a known quantity albeit made in Malaysia.


Not sure about that statement? I've seen better quality stuff in general come out of Korea than Malaysia. I don't have a 13 but they look nice and I have only heard good things about them.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

What's the cost of one of those?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

RUFcaptain said:


> Kind of expensive for a Korean made reel, for the same money I'd get the new Curado, at least it's a known quantity albeit made in Malaysia.


The 13 reels outperform the Curado on every level. Curados are mediocre reels and for 180 bucks you can get a lot better reels from every other brand. Shimano keeps performance the same and keeps raising their prices and their good reels are WAY expensive. The only Shimanos I would say are good reels start at 370 bucks and go up. Do yourself a favor and try a Lew's or a Daiwa or a 13 reel and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised and realize it's nice to have more than 5 bearings on a reel for 200 bucks. Maybe Shimanos last longer, debatable, but they definitely don't perform as good as other brands offerings. The days of Shimano being the best are long gone.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

*Mediocre not.*

The old ones rock my boat.And like the energizer bunny keep going n going.My friends have the concept 13 n love it I may get one.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

bubbas kenner said:


> The old ones rock my boat.And like the energizer bunny keep going n going.My friends have the concept 13 n love it I may get one.


3 D7s, you lucky man. Definitely the nudey magazines of fishing reels.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Bubba I think you need a few more. I may be willing to unload a couple more!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I've not thrown comparable models but the E and the curado aren't even in the same ballk park and I've owned em both.

I have an e that I'm throwing next to my metainiums and chronarch ci-4's with orange seals in em and I'll tell you they're lighter, smoother and cast farther . . . . . out of the box. I'm not sure how the durability is going to go (thats my primary reason for concern) but I've had curado's since the old red ones . . . . . . I'll switch out of shimano if these reels will hold up. The ci-4 spool issue and the lack of response to fix it are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Gerald S (Jul 2, 2009)

I bought a Concept C a few months ago. I will be selling my Diawa Coastal Zillions, my curado's and my Chronarch's if the Concept C holds up through the winter and spring. Only one I'll keep is my Wife's Chronarch 50e because she loves it. 

Out of the box, it was better than my tuned up Zillions and Curado 200e7's. 

Needless to say, I was impressed.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

2400tman said:


> Bubba I think you need a few more. I may be willing to un. load a couple more!


Pm me bud yours were the cleanest.Im off tuesday,wife gets home at 230 pm before that is good lol.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> The old ones rock my boat.And like the energizer bunny keep going n going.My friends have the concept 13 n love it I may get one.


Ok I thought I was bad!
That's a heck of a reel collection. :cheers:


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

How do the Lews reels compare to the Concept ?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

grittydog said:


> How do the Lews reels compare to the Concept ?


Looks neck and neck between the 2. Reels built to this level ...it's like splitting hairs. only time will tell.


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

bubbas kenner said:


> Pm me bud yours were the cleanest.Im off tuesday,wife gets home at 230 pm before that is good lol.


Where you bud!? I'm pm'd you. I got some goods for you.


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

I bought one off these reels at the fishing show in March from Hookspit. This reel was really impressive at first and I then put it to the test to see how well these reels hold up. Fished with it almost every weekend or so since. I was about to order another one but the paint started to blister and then the reel broke and a spot that I had never seen one break at before, (see pics below). I talked to Hookspit and they do not offer a warranty so I will be sending it back to 13 Fishing and see what they can do. I'll stick to shimano for now.


----------



## FedericoTroutWhisperer (Jul 16, 2014)

bubbas kenner said:


> Pm me bud yours were the cleanest.Im off tuesday,wife gets home at 230 pm before that is good lol.


you only have two hands


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

1SS2NV said:


> I bought one off these reels at the fishing show in March from Hookspit. This reel was really impressive at first and I then put it to the test to see how well these reels hold up. Fished with it almost every weekend or so since. I was about to order another one but the paint started to blister and then the reel broke and a spot that I had never seen one break at before, (see pics below). I talked to Hookspit and they do not offer a warranty so I will be sending it back to 13 Fishing and see what they can do. I'll stick to shimano for now.


Wow, was that thing involved in a car crash?


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I have heard a few times in the last few months that people have been having problems with the 13 reels. Quick bearing failure and paint/coating bubbling. I really liked them and was waiting on buying one until I saw how others held up. Looks like I might just stick with Lew's.


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am hoping mine holds up because I really like the darn thing. Time will tell.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

tomtom83 said:


> I have heard a few times in the last few months that people have been having problems with the 13 reels. Quick bearing failure and paint/coating bubbling. I really liked them and was waiting on buying one until I saw how others held up. Looks like I might just stick with Lew's.


 Can you send me the link to the thread for the people who had problems so we can try and get it rectified?


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

cory4408 said:


> Can you send me the link to the thread for the people who had problems so we can try and get it rectified?


This kind of response is what well make me but a concept 13 over a Lews. All I have ever fished with us Shimano and been wanting to try something else. But the wait knowing they are coming out with a lefty is going to kill me lol.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

1SS2NV said:


> I bought one off these reels at the fishing show in March from Hookspit. This reel was really impressive at first and I then put it to the test to see how well these reels hold up. Fished with it almost every weekend or so since. I was about to order another one but the paint started to blister and then the reel broke and a spot that I had never seen one break at before, (see pics below). I talked to Hookspit and they do not offer a warranty so I will be sending it back to 13 Fishing and see what they can do. I'll stick to shimano for now.


This looks like cr*ap. I would stay away.
What I experienced was a lot of reels (Lews, Abu, etc ...) are sweet out of the box BUT in the long term, they do not last as good as Shimano.
Besides, their warranty/customer service cannot compare to Shimano and their parts availability is also not as good as Shimano.
You can ask around all the well-known reel cleaners here and they will tell you pretty much the same thing.

FYI, I have a lot of Shimano reels and none of my reels (even one is 30 years old) looks like this.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

The resale on Shimano is like no other used product in the world(maybe guns)


I cant give a way a like new Revo STX.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

cfulbright said:


> The resale on Shimano is like no other used product in the world(maybe guns)
> 
> I cant give a way a like new Revo STX.


Sure you can! I'll gladly give it a home...

: )


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cfulbright said:


> The resale on Shimano is like no other used product in the world(maybe guns)
> 
> I cant give a way a like new Revo STX.


Green to you sir,my thoughts as well concept 13 already showing up in classified.


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

AlCapone said:


> This looks like cr*ap. I would stay away.
> What I experienced was a lot of reels (Lews, Abu, etc ...) are sweet out of the box BUT in the long term, they do not last as good as Shimano.
> Besides, their warranty/customer service cannot compare to Shimano and their parts availability is also not as good as Shimano.
> You can ask around all the well-known reel cleaners here and they will tell you pretty much the same thing.
> ...


I agree. I wish this reel would of held up. If it would not have broke, I would still be using this reel. It was still casting a mile and the drag system on it is top notch. It by far out performed all my shimano reels. I will keep people posted on what 13 Fishing does for me. Also, the reel broke reeling in a descent red fish, set the hook, fish took some drag and then my reel stayed in my hand as my Sarge rod almost went in the water.


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

more pics of the reel.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am confused because Shimano and concept 13 both require you send your reel in for warranty issues with the only difference being shimano requires us to also send $25


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

A few questions based on what is shown in the photos. Was that reel ever washed or cleaned? Besides being broken, it looks dirty as heck. Was it kept properly, or was it just thrown in the back of your truck with all the other stuff? Not disputing that the reel may have issues, but that one doesn't look like it was given much care. Some people are very hard on equipment, others not so much. I don't have a dog in this fight as I'm not a brand snob, don't own a 13, and cannot say which brand is without issues.



1SS2NV said:


> more pics of the reel.


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

Never had a shimano reel do that. Usually wipe them down about every third trip (saltwater) and clean maybe once a year. Don't have one reel that has blistered paint. But have seen reels that are fished primarily in the surf and they did have peeling paint ( not saying this is the case with the one in the pic). All my rods and reels are transported inside the truck so I'm sure that helps the appearance over long term.


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

On The Hook said:


> A few questions based on what is shown in the photos. Was that reel ever washed or cleaned? Besides being broken, it looks dirty as heck. Was it kept properly, or was it just thrown in the back of your truck with all the other stuff? Not disputing that the reel may have issues, but that one doesn't look like it was given much care. Some people are very hard on equipment, others not so much. I don't have a dog in this fight as I'm not a brand snob, don't own a 13, and cannot say which brand is without issues.


I usually just wipe down all my reels after a trip and open and clean them maybe once a month or if I feel they need to be cleaned. I always transport my rods and reels in the cab of the truck. Yes , this reel looks like *****, but most of it is the paint that has blistered up. I treat all my reels the same. All my shimano reels are still going strong and look great. People asked how these reels are going to last and I simple am giving my opinion and showing people what the reel looks like after being used for the past 6 months.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

honestly thats the same kind of degridation i've seen from my abu mgx's and quantum ppts. Very disappointing, thats not a cleanliness issue best I can tell the matte or softer painted reels do this . . . . . it's why i've always loved my shimanos I've never had one do this.

I have the E which is apparently made for salt so I'll report on durability . . . . I'm sure it's going to take a while before I start seeing problems.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I am confused because Shimano and concept 13 both require you send your reel in for warranty issues with the only difference being shimano requires us to also send $25


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Bought mine before boat show when HookSpit first got them in...went for the salt version....paint blisters started forming about 5 months ago. Still reels and fish's good, just I'm not sure for how much longer. Most the blisters are where my hand sits while fishing.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

1SS2NV said:


> more pics of the reel.


From these pictures, I can see that Concept 13 reels are definitely not made for saltwater fishing.
Take a close look at every single picture, the salt was eating up the paint into the frame from top to bottom. Those paint blistered and body chipped areas are corrosion spots, not broken spots.

No other brand can beat the resale value of Shimano reels. One typical example is a Shimano Chronarch 100SF was sold brand new in store for $279.99. If you happened to buy one and still the nib condition, it goes for $400+ on eBay now.
Any other brand has this resale value?


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

What's the big deal? I don't see anything a little paint and gorilla glue can't fix.



1SS2NV said:


> I usually just wipe down all my reels after a trip and open and clean them maybe once a month or if I feel they need to be cleaned. I always transport my rods and reels in the cab of the truck. Yes , this reel looks like *****, but most of it is the paint that has blistered up. I treat all my reels the same. All my shimano reels are still going strong and look great. People asked how these reels are going to last and I simple am giving my opinion and showing people what the reel looks like after being used for the past 6 months.


----------



## Wader76 (Jul 12, 2009)

I will not argue opinions, but have to disagree with the comments of Shimanos(Curados & Chronarchs) being inferior to any of the reels mentioned. I have cleaned lots of reels for people and what I have seen as far as the guts of a reel, Lews and Diawa are too many moving parts and too much plastic. I will say thay the Abu Orra inshores would be my second choice. I have cleaned at least 3 Lews low and high end that had maybe 2 to 7 trips in saltwater on them that had corrosion starting on bearings and other parts due to too many places on the reel that allow moisture to get trapped. Just my opinion, not trying to start a war or pi$$n contest. Every man will defend his toys and if it works for you, roll with it. Tight lines fellas, see you on the water.


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll stick with the Shimano thank you.


----------



## Flat Natural Born (Jul 25, 2014)

Just got a concept 13 e.i take pretty good care of all my gear and I have lews shimano avet and Garcia. I've never had a problem out of any of them . I'll keep an update on the concept. I think the reel in the pics is an a.i haven't seen where it's rated for saltwater on their website


----------



## shek5974 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have the exact reel from the photo. It runs smooth and is now first in the rotation over my new curado.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

shek5974 said:


> I have the exact reel from the photo. It runs smooth and is now first in the rotation over my new curado.


 That's what Im saying


----------



## RiverShiner (Jul 31, 2010)

Keep us posted on how it performs in salt.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

mine has 6 months of fishing 5 days a week on it with all artificials and still doing great. Just have to due normal maintenance.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone with problems after 6 months. Give an update in a year.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

i measured problems with my ci-4 reels in terms of days. If you leave it without spraying it down after heavy use it'll be corroded.

Don't mean to bash the chronarch ci-4 i've had numerous shimano's that out performed the care i gave them. Just been really disappointed in the ci-4 and the lack of an answer. I spent a grand on the four of them and they all have pitting issues.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

txdukklr said:


> i measured problems with my ci-4 reels in terms of days. If you leave it without spraying it down after heavy use it'll be corroded.
> 
> Don't mean to bash the chronarch ci-4 i've had numerous shimano's that out performed the care i gave them. Just been really disappointed in the ci-4 and the lack of an answer. I spent a grand on the four of them and they all have pitting issues.


I'm with U on this. Shimano messed up the design on the spool for this reel. They were in a hurry to come out with the new model to bring back the "Chronarch" name.
If I'm not mistaken, Shimano already put out 3rd gen of the spool and not sure if it fixes the issue. 
On a side note, my 12-yr old Chronarch 100A and 10-yr old Chronarch 100SF still work like a champ.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*I'll stick with Lews!!!*

I'll stick with Lews........

speckcaster


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

txdukklr said:


> i measured problems with my ci-4 reels in terms of days. If you leave it without spraying it down after heavy use it'll be corroded.
> 
> Don't mean to bash the chronarch ci-4 i've had numerous shimano's that out performed the care i gave them. Just been really disappointed in the ci-4 and the lack of an answer. I spent a grand on the four of them and they all have pitting issues.


Those 13's look like ****! My gen 1 Ci4 is going strong 14 months now. Can't believe everybody is having so many issues. Mine never goes more than a few hours off the water without a good washing.


----------



## Get'N'RWet (Nov 11, 2011)

I have owned all three, Shimano, Lews, Concept. 

Concept (Fishing 13) Horrible....... Had the white one and within 2-3 months paint was bubbling and a few weeks later the reel was locked up. Customer service claimed to have a 1 day turn around and also claimed they have never had this problem. Nevertheless, it took 2+ weeks after they received return to get a reel back. I had to call and question were my replacement reel was. They couldn't find the reel I sent in. UPS showed the package delivered....... They sent a new reel....... Ill use it as a guest reel till it craps out.....

Oh they did send a Fishing 13 Hat though. My dogs been chewing it for a few weeks and its held up great!

I treat all my reels the same, cleaned after each trip and Light oil. Kept inside when not in use..... Only problem I've ever had with corrosion on a reel..... My Shimano (Pre G Series) and Lew's are still going strong!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

colbyntx said:


> Those 13's look like ****! My gen 1 Ci4 is going strong 14 months now. Can't believe everybody is having so many issues. Mine never goes more than a few hours off the water without a good washing.


every time i fish I have a spray bottle of windex, salt away and water mixture I spray em down and put them up. I don't open up the reel and honestly don't think i should have to to get that spool off the inside screw. I have a pile of pitted spools and there are a number of em.

I love the reel . . . . candidly not overly impressed with the concept it'll probably end up a fresh water or guest reel. But the spools are a mess on the ci-4. Shimano knows whats going on and I believe a great product they should address it with a fix.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

AlCapone said:


> I'm with U on this. Shimano messed up the design on the spool for this reel. They were in a hurry to come out with the new model to bring back the "Chronarch" name.
> If I'm not mistaken, Shimano already put out 3rd gen of the spool and not sure if it fixes the issue.
> On a side note, my 12-yr old Chronarch 100A and 10-yr old Chronarch 100SF still work like a champ.


Winner winner chicken dinner this post has me convinced stick to what works.


----------



## JakeNeil (Nov 10, 2012)

I enjoy buying different brands of reels.

I don't find these threads to be just about brand bashing.

The concept reels are really cool looking and I asked my wife to buy one for me for Christmas. Seeing the above pictures of corrosion has changed my mind. At least until the issues are solved, if they ever are.

Too many good choices out there to be spending good money on junk.

I also have the Chronarch ci4, but I have yet to use it. If indeed spool issues exist, then I guess I will save it for freshwater. Or I will use it in the salt and jump on the bandwagon and holler at Shimano.

With Shimano I expect quality. Close to $300 for a reel is expensive no matter if you have a blue or white collar. To have spool issues is unacceptable, especially since I have an Abu Garcia Revo 1st Gen that was $99 dollars and rated for freshwater that has now spent years in the salt with absolutely no corrosion.

Shimano has made great reels in the past, but with technology you would think it would just get better. With their history of excellence, it's completely acceptable for those to feel burned who have shelled out a lot of money for another reel and have had poor results. An internet search has revealed many, many complaints with spool issues. Shimano should be taking this seriously since we continue to buy their products. '

It makes you feel duped and that you just wasted a lot of money on a reel that you really didn't need anyway. ...Should have just been happy with the 50e that ya still have and kept your $300.


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

The guys at 13 Fishing took care of me and my reel issues. Theys stand behind there products and aim to make things right. Here is the email.

Roy,

Good News! Your reel has arrived and it was quickly brought to my attention. Â You have several things going on here I am concerned about. Â It looks like the Paint is definitely bubblingâ€¦after scraping a few areas of the reel I don't think it was a corrosion issueâ€¦.it more appears that the material wasn't primed correctly. Â Air and debris has gotten under the black paint. Â 

Additionally the seat is obviously broken. Â 

I am going to send it to our factory and have them take a closer look. Â 

I would like to upgrade you to the Concept C7.3 reel. Â I think you deserve to be taken care of for such a bad experience and we will get it out to you quickly if you approve of this upgrade.

Matt Baldwin
13 Fishing


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

How much more $ to upgrade?


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is a pics of what arrived today from 13 Fishing. The reel looks great and cool of them to upgrade me from the previous model. We will see how it holds up. The new cork handle is awesome. I decided to mount it to my Curado 200HG and Sarge rod since it matched.


----------



## 1SS2NV (Feb 28, 2008)

jampen said:


> How much more $ to upgrade?


That offer was from Matt at 13 Fishing. Cost me nothing but the shipping.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

That's fair enough if holds up


----------



## HOOKSPIT1 (Apr 30, 2013)

13 Fishing has really stepped up to take care of warranty issues!!! They will get the kinks worked out soon!! We will keep carrying their products!!!


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Sad to think that Academy hit a home run with their Mettle reel that I got on sale several black Friday's ago for $25 each and the one "test" reel I spooled up is still going strong. In fact, it has held up better than my Daiwa Zillion, which cost twelve times as much.

I saw those 13's at the show in March and was intrigued. I'm glad my senses came to me and I decided not to buy version 1.0 of a new product. Those pics look terrible, and I've owned a house on the bay for almost 8 years and have never seen any of my reels do that whether Shimano, Daiwa, Quantum, or the Academy brand. I did have one Penn live liner spinning reel that took a dump on me after four years. It was the Captiva model that was very cheap and aptly nicknamed Craptiva...

I'll pass on the 13's until they get a more solid track record under their belt!


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah those 2 bad reports out weigh the hundreds of happy customers.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Yup. After being on the market for such a short time, it is pretty sad that their product can't hold together. Where are those reports on the Shimano's? Or for that matter, the cheap arse Academy Mettle's that I paid $25 for?


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

jeffscout said:


> Yup. After being on the market for such a short time, it is pretty sad that their product can't hold together. Where are those reports on the Shimano's? Or for that matter, the cheap arse Academy Mettle's that I paid $25 for?


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1076802&highlight=curado+repair

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1056866&highlight=curado+repair

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=867009&highlight=curado+repair

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=854793&highlight=curado+repair

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=492392&highlight=curado+repair

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=953377&highlight=mettle&page=2

There is just a few, I ran out of time. I mean I have 8 Shimano baitcasters and use them almost daily with no problems but since you asked. If you need more let me know.


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

Just about every angler knows Curado G (or Citica G) is a piece of cr*p. I own a lot of Shimano reels but none of them is the Curado G or Citica G.

If you want a Curado, go with 1) old greenies (B or BSF), 2) grey (D, DSV, DPV), 3) newer greenie (E). Stay away from G.
The newest I model seems to be solid so far.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks to all of my 2cooler friends who buy the new reels to try so I don't have too. One of my customers let me try his new concept 13 reel bragging on how smooth it was. I told him when my cores were new they were pretty smooth too. Only time will tell.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

cory4408 said:


> There is just a few, I ran out of time. I mean I have 8 Shimano baitcasters and use them almost daily with no problems but since you asked. If you need more let me know.


That is fair. It would be interesting to understand the sales volume of Shimano versus Number 13.

I stand by my feelings regarding this reel. I won't be joining their fan club any time soon.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

great service i think big win for 13


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

I just bought one online from hookspit


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

cory4408 said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1076802&highlight=curado+repair
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1056866&highlight=curado+repair
> 
> ...


Find problems with the old CU200 CU200 BSF CH100 CH100SF?.Your first 4 examples we know are junk.
This whole post has me convinced to stick with what works.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

What works? The old reals? I just had a dealer give me the new Curado and the first time I used it the gear in the removable cap fell off in the water. So I guess your never buying a new reel? All reels have a few issues, ignorance blinds you to it.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

cory4408 said:


> All reels have a few issues, ignorance blinds you to it.


So does being sponsored...if only obviously.


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

223AI said:


> So does being sponsored...if only obviously.


Now that's funny.


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

Heard the reels suffer from corrosion really bad after a year or so due to low grade aluminum used.


----------



## tomtom83 (Oct 1, 2007)

223AI said:


> So does being sponsored...if only obviously.


i would be the same way. haha.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

223AI said:


> So does being sponsored...if only obviously.


hahahahahahaha


----------



## Mikeg77583 (Jul 11, 2014)

Guess I'll bring this back to life ..... After reading all this I still bought a concept A .,, guess we'll see how it goes.! I can't fish 5 days a week so maybe mine won't bubble after 6 months ???? I go maybe 3 weekends a month and never surf fish....


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

Prepping/priming/painting aluminum is problematic. Some processes/products don't like each other. (Sorry for all the /'s.) The bubbling I see really looks like there could be a problem somewhere in their coating process. If it is, they wouldn't be the first. You can try really hard to get it right, and still have some problems. It's really, really difficult to get enough feedback without putting something in the field. Not impossible, but costly and lengthy. Knowing that doesn't help, if you've got a corroded reel.

That being said, I see a couple of things in those pictures that are worth noting. There are a couple of screws that are in really sad shape. The one that holds the handle is wallowed out pretty badly, and I saw another on the frame that looked like it had been manhandled. That's not a result of bad manufacturing. I would be cautious about writing off a company based on this one reel. (If you put enough pressure on that handle screw to do that, while it was on the rod, could you break the foot? I don't know, but maybe.)

I've got several Bantam 10X that I still fish with on a very regular basis. They're 30 years old. They last because they were built well, but also because I take very good care of them. None of my screws are wallowed out like that. And if one corroded so badly that I couldn't get it out any other way, I sure wouldn't put the reel back together with it. I'd replace the screw - because I plan on taking it apart again. 

My observation is that if you treat a reel like a disposable item, it becomes a disposable item.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

Mikeg77583 said:


> Guess I'll bring this back to life ..... After reading all this I still bought a concept A .,, guess we'll see how it goes.! I can't fish 5 days a week so maybe mine won't bubble after 6 months ???? I go maybe 3 weekends a month and never surf fish....


You will love it man. I have the "C" and its a smoother reel than my lews TP and will cast further. The downside is the adjustability when compared to my lews. Throwing fat boys the Lews will win IMO. Less chance of backlash.

As far as the maintenance goes DO NOT use a reel cleaner on the concept reels. They come with a blue grease from the factory that needs to stay on there. I used reel clean on mine the other day and fished it the next day. The reel was very inconsistent and after about an hour of messing with it, adding oil making weight adjustments, I threw my lews back on. I sent it off and they fixed it w no questions asked. Matt with 13 fishing was very helpful. Other than that the reel performs flawlessly. I'm enjoying it so far. I did just order the lews lite to have another setup ready to go so we will see how the two compare when I hit the water Thursday. Good luck w it.


----------



## DogPro (Apr 6, 2011)

*Concept Reels*

I saw at the Boat Show that you get a spool of 30lb Seagaur Smackdown with the purchase of a reel. That is a $30 value.


----------



## wledoux (Jun 17, 2014)

have 2 of them. love em


----------



## zthomas18 (Dec 1, 2008)

I just took my C out for the first time yesterday. The reel is extremely smooth and the drag is unbelievable. 


Only time will tell.....


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=12178065#post12178065

e for the price of a c


----------



## AlCapone (May 28, 2014)

txdukklr said:


> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=12178065#post12178065
> 
> e for the price of a c


Why would you want to sell so quick?


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mine is still going strong!


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

AlCapone said:


> Why would you want to sell so quick?


So i have some chronarch ci-4's. I love em, upgraded to orange seal boca's and they cast a mile and i love the feel. I was very disappointed with the spool quality. With this third iteration my understanding is they've fixed it.

back to why i'd sell, I then bought a couple of metaniums and the concept e to fish with and see if they were significantly superior. They are both super nice reels but I really like the ci-4's and just bought a few more at the fishing show.

Because of that I'd rather not have these end up like the other million reels which collect dust. they're high end and I think folks will fish em for what they're worth. my loss is someones gain.


----------

